# Puffer fish.



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I havnt posted in here for a long time.
I am looking around because i have a empty 60 gallon tank and i am moving out in 30 days and i got a 500 gallon tank that will be going in my front room. Prehaps a lil bit larger or not.

I am looking for a cool puffer fish. I am not saying that i need a large tank for a puffer fish, but as i said before i had puffers and i thought they where one of the coolst fish i ever had.

I like the Mbu puffer and ..
Fahaka Puffer
they are calling them the King Kong Puffer, however i dont think thats their real name?

King Kong puffer









Mbu puffer









Fahaka puffer









Any ideas guys?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

If you have a big enough tank would definatly go for the mbu puffer







you could also keep other large fish in w/ it. the other 2 puffers are very agressive and need a tank to themselves. maybe you could try the king kong puffer in the 60


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

those puffers are phat!


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

stupid question is there such a thing as a fresh water puffer


----------



## galland (Nov 7, 2003)

Mbu's and Fahaka's are freshwater. The Mbu comes from one of the lakes in Africa and gets about 36" long. The Fahaka comes from the Nile river and gets about 14-17". They will absolutely kill anything. Eat crayfish 5-6 inches long easy. My Fahaka is 7-8 inches and can take down anything. The Fahaka is the best way to go but is a solitary animal. You might get lucky with a Pike cichlid or Oscar in there. The Mbu is just too big and would need a tank wide enough to turn around in. The eat alot and produce alot of waste. They also come up to the top of the water to see you and are very personable animals. Don't get bit by them. Their parrot beak will do major damage.


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

i have a southamerican puffer and i have two dwarfs.. used to be 3 but one got killed. puffers are sweet as hell.. i love mine, they will swim to the front to greet me.. they will attack my finger if i put it in the water.. well, the SAP will. i can hand feed them too. it's pretty sweet. i've never owned fish besides these that have this much personality, even my oscar wasn't this crazy, but he was cool too. my irritans nice, but he isn't as interactive, only sometimes. and my rbp definitly isn't, it's like he's nonexistent. if your tank is going to be that big, i woudl go with a mbu puffer and keep some other tankbusters with him. fahakas are definitly too mean to keep with other fish, and so are kingkongs from what i've read. kingkongs have really nice patterns though, the nicest in my opinion.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Any onek now where i can get a mbu puffer from?


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2004)

bobme said:


> Any onek now where i can get a mbu puffer from?


 This guy had some Mbus in stock earlier this year, but he may be out now. 
He says he has some Fahakas in stock, though. 
Here's his page: Rare Afishinado


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

george (sharkaquarium) also has MBU puffers right now in stock. i saw them first person and they are sweet. they grow up to 36" though so i would be really concerned about what you keep him in.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I think you guys know by now, what ever my fish need i will build to their size.


----------



## Pufferpunk (Mar 9, 2004)

Here's a good puffer list: PUFFERS

Before getting a mbu, read this: MBU


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

How do you make puffer fish actually puff? I have two dwarf puffers!


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

a little off topic, but i haven't been successful trying to get them to puff.. my girlfriend has tried and i yelled at her.. haha. but anyway

that's sweet that you can build a tank to any size. if that's the case, i would get one of each


----------



## Pufferpunk (Mar 9, 2004)

Puffers puff out of fear, which is stressful & a very bad thing to make them do, so dont!


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

can anyone answer a couple questions for me. how big of a tank does a fahaka need? and how fast do they grow?


----------



## Pufferpunk (Mar 9, 2004)

Mine grew from 1-10" in under 2 years. He is now 12" & lives in a 125g tank.


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

what is the diet of a fahaka consist of?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I got mine when he was 1.5" and he is now 6.5" or so and it has been 4 months. I feed my guy mussels, clams, raw shrimp w/shell on, dried shrimp, earthworms, scallops, crayfish, and the occasional treated and quarantined feeder. I defrost all of my frozen stuff in warm vitamin water as well. I have mine in a 135 gal tank and he uses every bit of it.


----------

